# premature  buds



## eskodaboss (Jun 21, 2008)

can i see some pics cured and dries any premature buds i have some og kush and white widow that are premature at eight weeks please can some one gimme some tips on curing and drying


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 21, 2008)

Check out the harvesting, drying and curing section here

It should contain all the information you need.


----------



## eskodaboss (Jun 21, 2008)

i was just checkin it out i think the white widow is to youg to get a buzz its been eight weeks fluff buds whites alot of trichs but the pistils are white. right now im drying them since thursday i cheked em 2 day and its still wet i have paper bags and jars ready but i just waned to see some premature harvestr pics


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 21, 2008)

It's got nothing to do with the pistil colour really, my friend. You go by the trichome colour. They start off clear, then turn cloudy and finally amber.

Most people harvest when the trichs start turning amber. It all depends on the type of buzz you're after. Harvest early and you'll get more of a head buzz, later ... more of a body buzz.

At 8 weeks it should be smokeable. Try to be a little bit more patient next time


----------



## tcooper1 (Jun 21, 2008)

From trial to big errors..I have harvest at every stage of tricomb..clear..milky,to amber...I like the milky better....It for me is a better high...When I harvest when the tri's were amber I found the smoke not being very good....I am just learning all of this, I do alot of research.When I first came to this site I was doing it ALL wrong.I was harvesting when the hair thingys were golden brown...wrong all wrong...LOL  anyway that has been my experience with tricombs....Good luck and I hope this helps.


----------



## Roken (Jun 22, 2008)

Theres nothing like smoking a properly grown bud that matured to its highest potential, and then dry'd and cured right.  No one can describe the quality of such a sacred herb and its taste's and smell's.  Peace and Love!!!!!!!!!!!
Roken.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 22, 2008)

Why are you harvesting prematurely?


----------



## eskodaboss (Jun 22, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Why are you harvesting prematurely?


 fire marshall paid me a visit when i wasnt home for what reason i dont know so i just choped every thing down 
10 og kush clones 
15 white widow clones
10 mendo clones
1 ww mother
1 silver haze mother
1 og kush mother 
oh and a strawberry diesel  clone i got from a friends grow.

it sucks very bad had to get rid of everything i took down all lights fans etc chop everything in less than 30 mins and it took me a week to build sucks very bad


----------

